# subXtimer: online timer with vocal countdown up to 60 seconds



## JensRenders (Apr 4, 2012)

hi

Im working on a cubetimer with a human voice counting down.
if you are trying to get under a certain point, for instance 30 sec, you can lit it count down from 30 to 0. thisway you know how much time you have left the whole time during the solve. it also has a nice background music wich gives it a nice feel.

http://subxtimer.tk/

(it loads slow because its on a free hosting service right now)


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 4, 2012)

I love the background music while it's counting down XD. I probably would never use this because I want to see my times, not just countdown, but cool.


----------



## timeless (Apr 4, 2012)

would be nice if the times had 2 sig figs


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 4, 2012)

That's scary. I freaked out. Interesting idea though!


----------



## Kurbitur (Apr 4, 2012)

I was doing sub 20. i have never been as nervous. This fu**ing voice freaks me out hahahaha. Nice idea though i like it


----------



## JensRenders (Apr 4, 2012)

Kurbitur said:


> I was doing sub 20. i have never been as nervous. This fu**ing voice freaks me out hahahaha. Nice idea though i like it


 
yes thats exactly what it does to me too haha  also because you hear the tension rising in the music. i just started making this today and i had no idea what it was going to give but i like it, it can be nice if you want something diffrent every once in a while.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha, this is hilarious. Almost cheesy, but just cool enough.

Some suggestions:
- Use CCT voices! I wanna hear Dene.
- Have a version that counts up and announces the final time. This could be cool background music for, say, on-stage performances.
- Don't reinvent the wheel (e.g. use a good scrambler, and don't try to write / adapt one on your own).


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 4, 2012)

It comes up with this for me:


> Your browser doesn't support HTML5 canvas.



I'm using Internet Explorer 8. Any chance of fixing this?


----------



## JensRenders (Apr 4, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> It comes up with this for me:
> 
> 
> I'm using Internet Explorer 8. Any chance of fixing this?


 
updating to IE 9? html5 is pretty recent so its probably correct that 8 doesnt support it altough i'm not sure..


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 4, 2012)

JensRenders said:


> updating to IE 9? html5 is pretty recent so its probably correct that 8 doesnt support it altough i'm not sure..



Probably not... IE8 compatibility could be in a future release... (The timer, not HTML5)


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 3, 2012)

Good news: I have IE9 (so HTML 5)! Bad news: The website doesn't exist.


----------



## jla (Sep 3, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Good news: I have IE9 (so HTML 5)! Bad news: The website doesn't exist.



Same for me


----------



## F perm (Sep 3, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Good news: I have IE9 (so HTML 5)! Bad news: The website doesn't exist.



And here. 
I have Chrome, which is as good as it gets for browsers. 
Idea seems cool though!


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Sep 3, 2012)

F perm said:


> And here.
> I have Chrome, which is as good as it gets for browsers.
> Idea seems cool though!



Yup. Not working.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 3, 2012)

Avast detected a MAL on that site!


----------

